# Can someone make one or find one of these?



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im looking for one of these. My cousin found the picture on Facebook.
Can someone put me in the direction of how to get one?
I've searched Etsy and "Skein Winder sites."
Thanks


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

You can make this using old toilet roll holder or soap holder.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Marylou12 said:


> Im looking for one of these. My cousin found the picture on Facebook.
> Can someone put me in the direction of how to get one?
> I've searched Etsy and "Skein Winder sites."
> Thanks


That must be REALLY easy to make, using two pieces of wood, smoothed to not catch on the wool and metal taken from a cheap clothes hanger or two....

I would not give out money for such a unit......

I hope this "spurs" you on to make one!!

Andy


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> That must be REALLY easy to make, using two pieces of wood, smoothed to not catch on the wool and metal taken from a cheap clothes hanger or two....
> 
> I would not give out money for such a unit......
> 
> ...


You could also use an old plastic or metal straight knitting needle, which would not be quite as flimsy as the wire in a coat hanger. It would just take some minor fine tuning on each end of the needle. Great idea.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It Looks easy enough to make. You could probably get 2 small pieces of wood, make two holes, and put a wooden dowel or straight knitting needle through the holes to hold yarn. 

Those in picture look like corner shelving might have been used.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I want one too!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Here an easy one


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sent this to my nephew and he said he'd make me one.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Use a long needle and put thru the sides of a shoebox. Use a paper towel stand, slide the skein over and away you go


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> Im looking for one of these. My cousin found the picture on Facebook.
> Can someone put me in the direction of how to get one?
> I've searched Etsy and "Skein Winder sites."
> Thanks


For starters, I would repurpose a set of bookends (wood/metal)...


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just pull from the center of the center pull skein. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Actually, I'm looking for it for my cousin.....


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I just pull from the center of the center pull skein. What's wrong with me?


So do I, It's actually for my cousin.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I like that idea.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Mirror said:


> You can make this using old toilet roll holder or soap holder.


I've seen similar with a shoebox. Of course, not nearly as elegant as the wooden one!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmybean.com and then look for Yarn Pullease. A woman in my old knitting group makes these and I have one. It is the best knitting purchase I have ever made....I love mine and it is worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Mirror said:


> You can make this using old toilet roll holder or soap holder.


My first thought, too; then I saw the pic with the box and the shoe box post. What clever people!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Wonder if this $8 IKEA paper roll holder would work. The top crossbar is for ripping paper straight across, and I think it could be removed so only the dowel is in use.









http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10149350/


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What great ideas, this looks very useful.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Kitchenergal said:


> You could also use an old plastic or metal straight knitting needle, which would not be quite as flimsy as the wire in a coat hanger. It would just take some minor fine tuning on each end of the needle. Great idea.


True, but if you need to pull so hard that a coat hanger bends, something else is wrong.

Why waste a needle?

Over the years I have made many things using such wire, the good stuff is either enameled or coated in zinc.....

I can heartily recommend them....especially for the wool guide on this unit!!

I get great pleasure in either making things cheap or at no cost at all.

Recently I took all the old fashioned 220 Volt mains with 25 single colour tiny bulbs from a Christmas decoration and replacing them with 25 multicolour LEDS, that slowly change colour!!! I added a 0,25 Cent "Wall Wart" 6 volt power supply and it uses a tiny amount of the power of the original bulbs!!!

50 LEDS for 5.....enough for two decorations.

This time, no coat hangers!!

I probably have too much Scottish blood in my veins...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

But its not everyone's cup of tea......most just give out money.....

Regards

Andy


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Sporty price:

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/YarnPullease/YarnPullease.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=19157


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sewlee said:


> Sporty price:
> 
> http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/YarnPullease/YarnPullease.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=19157


Whoa, shoebox it is, then!!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> Im looking for one of these. My cousin found the picture on Facebook.
> Can someone put me in the direction of how to get one?
> I've searched Etsy and "Skein Winder sites."
> Thanks


found this on YouTube--contact info @ the end of video





 [Yarn Bobbin & Cone Holder, NancysKnitKnacks]


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Brass-CC2105-Georgian-Pedestal/dp/B000BO54GK#productDetails
Cons:
It is not as heavy as I expected even though the base appears wide enough, so when I pull the toilet paper the stand leans forward. I definitely need two hands to pull toilet paper, one for holding the stand in place and another hand for pulling toilet paper. I do have the stand on carpet so I'm not certain the same problem would exist on a hard surface. The underbelly of the base is made of hard plastic, not a gripping kind of plastic.

http://www.overstock.com/Bedding-Bath/Oil-Rubbed-Bronze-Toilet-Paper-Holder/1893701/customer-reviews.html
Placed in guest bathroom. After very little use it is wobbly and won't stand up straight.

I think the only negative I have is that the base weight could be heavier.... I think then it wouldn't tip so easily when you pull on the TP roll. As it is, it requires holding the holder with one hand while ripping the paper with the other.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Brass-CC2105-Georgian-Pedestal/dp/B000BO54GK#productDetails
> Cons:
> It is not as heavy as I expected even though the base appears wide enough, so when I pull the toilet paper the stand leans forward. I definitely need two hands to pull toilet paper, one for holding the stand in place and another hand for pulling toilet paper. I do have the stand on carpet so I'm not certain the same problem would exist on a hard surface. The underbelly of the base is made of hard plastic, not a gripping kind of plastic.


Wonder if a standing (counter top) paper towel holder would do the trick? 
http://www.google.com/search?q=standing+paper+towel+holder&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jvallas said:


> Wonder if a standing (counter top) paper towel holder would do the trick?
> http://www.google.com/search?q=standing+paper+towel+holder&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


Yes it would. The less expensive ones at discount stores have a dowel that is smaller in diameter and cost only few dollars. Somewhere around here I have a solid oak one that I used before switching to stainless steel.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

hannabavaria said:


> found this on YouTube--contact info @ the end of video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, they use just a plastic straw to hold the bobbin......and it works just fine!!

Thanks for posting.

And


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.nancysknitknacks.com/ball-cone-holders.html


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I just pull from the center of the center pull skein. What's wrong with me?


So do I - if I can find the end!! The problem these days is that many yarns are not wound with centre-pull in mind. Some even direct the knitter to use the yarn from the outside.

I love the DIY ideas on this post! However, has anyone come up with one that is guaranteed to be ignored by the feline members of our family?


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Interesting project. I think I'd get one of those shoebox sized plastic storage boxes and a dowel. Then i could put the lid on when not in use and make it "kitty safe"


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

LindaBlueCat said:


> Interesting project. I think I'd get one of those shoebox sized plastic storage boxes and a dowel. Then i could put the lid on when not in use and make it "kitty safe"


Unfortunately nothing is safe from one particular feline while I am knitting. He is at the chew-everything stage at the moment so actually prefers to grab the end of the knitting needle rather than focus on the yarn. Ah, kittenhood ...


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

I made this from a toilet paper holder which also has a pom pom maker that can also hold yarn.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


Thanks for a great idea! I was looking for one online but hesitated at the price. I have some yarn that winds around itself if you knit it the normal way. Somebody told me to use one of these things and it wouldn't do that. I am definitely gonna try this one! :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


Someone showed her this and she's going to use her old needles to do this.


----------



## caninehouse (Oct 13, 2015)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


Brilliant idea and so simple.... thanks Mary


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Why not ask your cousin what Facebook page she saw it on and ask where they got it or saw it.


----------



## KnitFiend (Jan 23, 2015)

Marylou12 said:


> Im looking for one of these. My cousin found the picture on Facebook.
> Can someone put me in the direction of how to get one?
> I've searched Etsy and "Skein Winder sites."
> Thanks


Great idea. This looks like it would work a lot better than the lazy susan kind. I have one of those and no matter what I do the yarn wraps around the spindle and won't turn.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Some great ideas, I think I will try one.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

A few thoughts on these:

Why not pull from the center (yes, I know, sometimes not easy to find and a lot of "yarn barf")

An old knitting needle is the best because it will go nicely through the center of the skein. A cork on the end would keep the needle from working its way out of the box.

a small hole on each side of a shoe box would be a good start

a hole on the front to feed the yarn through would keep it a little better controlled

a toilet paper or paper towel holder would be too big to fit through the center of the skein.


----------



## Jpitman (May 25, 2011)

Great ideas. I especially like the shoebox idea.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


love this one and so do-able.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have kitties and grandchildren so I'd be nervous about having a knitting needle stick out like that!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

This does look home-made. I am sending the pic to my son to see if he will make me one


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

well I just use an empty Oatmeal box with a hole punched into the middle of the lid,put yarn in,thread it thru the hole in lid,close and knit.lol


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I have kitties and grandchildren so I'd be nervous about having a knitting needle stick out like that!


 gdhavens suggests using a cord on the end of the needle. :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool ideas!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Now this is a real SLICK, cheap idea. I'm off to find a box. Thanks a Million.


Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


----------



## cajunlady7325 (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't you just love us KPrs. Problem someone will fix or tell us where to go find a solution. HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Love this idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cajunlady7325 (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't you just love us KPrs. Problem someone will fix or tell us where to go find a solution. HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I d say you look at a lazy Kate I use them to ply my homespun yarn


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I just pull from the center of the center pull skein. What's wrong with me?


some skeins you can not pull like that. they are wrapped in a figure "8"...you know what I mean?


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

There is one for sale in the Proxibid auction, currently the bid is $21. Here is the link:

http://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=10430&aid=104644&lid=27867955&title=Yarn-Pullease-Tabletop-Stand


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to pull the yarn from the center?


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

A paper towel holder could work. I found this from Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Oak-Paper-Towel-Holder-Mounted/dp/B0037GVDQ4


----------



## Carolann44 (Nov 5, 2015)

Been using oatmeal box for years. Would like something prettier. Frugal me. Going upstairs for wrapping paper.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> Actually, I'm looking for it for my cousin.....


Marylou12, I love your avatar. WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BIRD!!! good luck on the yarn winder.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

There are lots of ideas, but the OP actually asked to get one like the picture. If I were to get one, I would personally want one that would be big enough that long skeins of yarn would fit on it, not just toilet paper sized rolls.

Great project for someone that loves to make things.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it would be fairly simple to make. You can buy aluminum rods at the hardware store to hold the yarn as well as the wooden uprights. However, the yarn guide is the thing that stumps me. Anyone have an idea? I know I've seen something like this somewhere but for the life of me can't remember where.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very clever



Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Just found a new use for an old paper towel holder using a smaller dowel rod.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

It looks like a paper towel holder


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Based on the pictures, knitters are inventive as well as creative people


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Herrschners.com has a version.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

An old paper towel holder should work.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

I use the BIG soft drinks bottles, ( cut off tops )to put into my tote bag to take with me, also got a tall food container ( square ) ice bucket, ( plastic ) and a thing that looks like something that you might put lettuce in, had my son to drill holes in tops. Yarn does not mess up. Works great for me. Got a poncho in the works in bag, using 3 colors. A pound of yarn fits into the square thing.


----------



## mbfled (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't always find the end in the center to pull Grandmother to autistic granddaughter and we are like 2 peas in a pod!!


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

margoc said:


> Use a long needle and put thru the sides of a shoebox. Use a paper towel stand, slide the skein over and away you go


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Great ideas! Another item that I did not know that I needed.
Thanks


----------



## crafter12302 (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought the wood one was great idea. But need to ask hubby to make one. I love the box and knitting needle idea, I can do that myself! And recycle too!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


And certainly do-able by anyone, whether you have woodworking skills or not. Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> Im looking for one of these. My cousin found the picture on Facebook.
> Can someone put me in the direction of how to get one?
> I've searched Etsy and "Skein Winder sites."
> Thanks


HERE are 3 dispenser ideas


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Like yarn dispenser 2, simple, a box and knitting needle...very smart.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Your question and all of the answers have given us pictures of how we could make our own. I just never thought of doing this to make a skein of yarn move better, but when I have the next ones I will think of doing this so it doesn't get all tangled. I hate trying to use it from the inside. 
Thanks for the question!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

So do I. I can't see the purpose of winding yarn into a ball or cake if it is already wound in a skein. I must be missing something.


fergablu2 said:


> I just pull from the center of the center pull skein. What's wrong with me?


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Georget said:


> I think it would be fairly simple to make. You can buy aluminum rods at the hardware store to hold the yarn as well as the wooden uprights. However, the yarn guide is the thing that stumps me. Anyone have an idea? I know I've seen something like this somewhere but for the life of me can't remember where.


It reminded me of the thingy on my mother's knitting machine that tensioned the yarn.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I just pull from the center of the center pull skein. What's wrong with me?


I always work from the outside of a skein if I haven't wound it. If there's a knot or other flaw I can spot it ahead of time and choose where I want to stop to cut that portion out.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

You could also use a bin that's used for collecting shredded paper.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

berigora said:


> It reminded me of the thingy on my mother's knitting machine that tensioned the yarn.


 :thumbup: I'll have to research replacement parts for knitting machines. thanks...Geo


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

I just pull from the middle too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> For starters, I would re-purpose a set of bookends (wood/metal)...


I _like_ that idea! Unfortunately, so would my cat.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a great idea! Seems simple enough to make.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Brass-CC2105-Georgian-Pedestal/dp/B000BO54GK#productDetails
> Cons:
> It is not as heavy as I expected even though the base appears wide enough, so when I pull the toilet paper the stand leans forward. I definitely need two hands to pull toilet paper, one for holding the stand in place and another hand for pulling toilet paper. I do have the stand on carpet so I'm not certain the same problem would exist on a hard surface. The underbelly of the base is made of hard plastic, not a gripping kind of plastic.
> 
> ...


IF you happen to have some old barbell weights lying around, one of them slid over the vertical post (or attached beneath the base) _should_ take care of the tipping problem.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> This makes more sense to me... It stands on the floor, yarn at working height and base is weighted so it won't tip!


Its price makes _*no*_ sense to me! http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Brass-CC2105-Georgian-Pedestal/dp/B000BO54GK#productDetails :thumbdown:
I'd rather spend _that_ amount on yarn.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> IF you happen to have some old barbell weights lying around, one of them slid over the vertical post (or attached beneath the base) _should_ take care of the tipping problem.


If I did, I would use them on existing pole lamps that I have. They have gotten more cheaply made.
Last one I had owned was really weighted in the base. These can be knocked over with the slightest breeze.
I have them attached to the wall with a string and nail. :roll: :evil: 
Throw away crappy world.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Its price makes _*no*_ sense to me! http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Brass-CC2105-Georgian-Pedestal/dp/B000BO54GK#productDetails :thumbdown:
> I'd rather spend _that_ amount on yarn.


More money than brains... Isn't that the quote that fits here?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> If I did, I would use them on existing pole lamps that I have. They have gotten more cheaply made.
> Last one I had owned was really weighted in the base. These can be knocked over with the slightest breeze.
> I have them attached to the wall with a string and nail. :roll: :evil:
> Throw away crappy world.


My pole lamps are the same way. In order to get them to stand straight I have to put a shim under one side.


----------



## priscilla431 (Jul 17, 2014)

My husband made this for me, I now have several of them.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Love it, very easy to make!!



Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I know Thrift Stores will sometimes only have 1 knitting needle that they will sell for .25c, so it wouldn't be a waste if it doesn't have the pair with it..... and I would think would be stronger than a wire coat hanger..



der_fisherman said:


> True, but if you need to pull so hard that a coat hanger bends, something else is wrong.
> 
> Why waste a needle?
> 
> ...


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Great idea, thanks for sharing!



Toby's Mom said:


> HERE are 3 dispenser ideas


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sometimes you can't pull from the center and then even if you can you have the chance of having a place where the yarn is tangled. If it is wound first you know if there are any bad places or tangles.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> More money than brains... Isn't that the quote that fits here?


Maybe more cents than sense? :twisted:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

jvallas said:


> Whoa, shoebox it is, then!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Its price makes _*no*_ sense to me! http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Brass-CC2105-Georgian-Pedestal/dp/B000BO54GK#productDetails :thumbdown:
> I'd rather spend _that_ amount on yarn.


Rather spend $60 on the jimmybean thing....but really, neither for me 😉


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe more cents than sense? :twisted:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grammacat said:


> ... I can't see the purpose of winding yarn into a ball or cake if it is already wound in a skein. I must be missing something.


_Some_ yarns are best worked from a horizontally held holder such as some of those shown above. 
The first example that comes to mind is bedamned chenille. IF one uses it 'normally', it usually ends up 'worming', because of the added twist from using it from the outside (or inside) of its packaging.

Remember the ersatz 'yarn' used for the fluffy scarves? That stuff that isn't yarn at all and can't truly be knitted or crocheted (though it was teased into scarf form using knitting needles or a crochet hook)? I read on KP about re-rolling it onto a cardboard toilet-paper roll. It would work well from such a holder. So would any flat 'yarn' - railroad and ribbon yarns, for instance.

Myself, I like to rewind yarn just to locate any knots or imperfections of the spinning. I will admit to finding fewer in huge balls of synthetics than in tiny balls of wool.

Like everything else in knitting, there's no one, single, irrefutably _right_ way of managing your yarn.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the Yarn Dispenser 3. Looks simple enough. Could use wooden dowels if already suggested. Depends on preference.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Here an easy one


That is a great idea!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

granny said:


> I made this from a toilet paper holder which also has a pom pom maker that can also hold yarn.


Need the directions i understand all buy the pom pom maker part.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Looks a lot like a paper tower holder my kids made in school.

There are also some nice free standing toilet paper holders available.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

You could easily rig something up using a shoe box and a knitting needle poked through from both ends. If you want a guide, you could poke another hole in the front.   
Edit: I've now read 4 or 5 pages of reply's.... Lots of folk had the same idea as me and other good ideas too. I wouldn't spend my money on an expensive wooden holder when something else will do the job nicely for free. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dllfb (Sep 30, 2012)

Reminds me of my plastic wrap dispenser minus the metal loop in front!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's definitely a good idea, but the OP ball was much wider, probably wouldn't fit on a loo roll holder.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I've seen a vertical paper towel holder mounted to a lazy susan work just fine.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

If you're near a Senior Center with a woodshop, they could do one for you .

But why? Those skeins were invented so the yarn could be knitted in the correct direction -- working _ * with * _ it's twist, not _ * against * _ it.


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

smart and clever gal. thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> If you're near a Senior Center with a woodshop, they could do one for you .
> 
> But why? Those skeins were invented so the yarn could be knitted in the correct direction -- working _ * with * _ it's twist, not _ * against * _ it.


In the case of Red Heart and the like, you're 100% correct. In the case of chenile, cotton crochet thread, ribbon 'yarns', and anything that's a flat cross-section instead of round - such a horizontal holder is invaluable for NOT adding extra twist to the yarn while knitting it.


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I just pull from the center of the center pull skein. What's wrong with me?


 Nothing, except I don't get center pull skeins very often. Most acrylics give you yarn barf if you try to pull from the center. And most LYS yarn isn't in a center pull skein. Even though my LYS winds all purchased yarn in a ball for us, it dissolves into a mess of knots near to the end if you pull from the middle. So what kind of yarn do you consistently use, that gives you consistently easy pulling from the middle?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

teresep6 said:


> Nothing, except I don't get center pull skeins very often. Most acrylics give you yarn barf if you try to pull from the center. And most LYS yarn isn't in a center pull skein. Even though my LYS winds all purchased yarn in a ball for us, it dissolves into a mess of knots near to the end if you pull from the middle. So what kind of yarn do you consistently use, that gives you consistently easy pulling from the middle?


Have very little problem with yarn barfs with any of the yarns I use whether acrylic or blends.
Finding the center pull beginning strand is really not all that difficult. Patience and go slow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

teresep6 said:


> Nothing, except I don't get center pull skeins very often. Most acrylics give you yarn barf if you try to pull from the center. And most LYS yarn isn't in a center pull skein. Even though my LYS winds all purchased yarn in a ball for us, it dissolves into a mess of knots near to the end if you pull from the middle. *So what kind of yarn do you consistently use, that gives you consistently easy pulling from the middle?*


In my experience, only very small balls - 50g or less, store-bought or home-wound - do not collapse into unmanageable messes before used up. To avoid those end-of-center-pull tangles, I switched to working almost all yarns from the outside. It's easier to corral the bouncing-ball than deal with tangles, in my opinion.


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In my experience, only very small balls - 50g or less, store-bought or home-wound - do not collapse into unmanageable messes before used up. To avoid those end-of-center-pull tangles, I switched to working almost all yarns from the outside. It's easier to corral the bouncing-ball than deal with tangles, in my opinion.


I agree with you Jessica-Jean, and I think it would be easier to work with the outside yarn using an unwinding spool, like the ones shown. I'll have to keep my eyes on the lookout, since I don't have a handy husband, and I don't work with wood.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

teresep6 said:


> I agree with you Jessica-Jean, and I think it would be easier to work with the outside yarn using an unwinding spool, like the ones shown. I'll have to keep my eyes on the lookout, since I don't have a handy husband, and I don't work with wood.


While wood is very pretty, a cardboard box with a weight (brick or a couple of canned goods?) to keep it from tipping over easily, and a dowel or unused knitting needle would work as well, while you're waiting to find the perfect wooden one. Unfortunately, my cat would object to any such device.


----------

